# DXO tests the Tamron 85mm f/1.8 VC



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2017)

https://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Tamron-SP-85mm-f-1.8-Canon-lens-review

Upside: it's the 5th sharpest lens available in the EF mount

Downside: apparently it's worse than the Nikon version yet again. ;D Apparently the _vignetting_ was the reason (*this* time) that the Nikon got the higher overall score.

#dxo #fairandbalanced

- A


----------



## slclick (Jan 13, 2017)

maybe they got a bad copy. /s


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 13, 2017)

slclick said:


> maybe they got a bad copy. /s



That's the funny bit, they aren't fudging their individual scores (sharpness, transmission, etc.), they just have a black box transfer function for their overall score... _which always favors Nikon._

For a long time, identical 3rd party lenses would have the Nikon 36 MP crush the Canon 22 MP solely for resolution reasons, and they would declare the lens brilliant or disappointing solely on the number of pixels sitting behind the lens.

Then the 5DS R came out and they lost their favorite leg to stand on. These Otuses and Arts on the 50 MP canvas yet Nikon magically still wins on overall score. They appear (and I cannot confirm) to have 'tuned' their unpublished overall score calculation to disproportionately reward Nikon for vignetting scores. I can't explain it otherwise. 

I wish they'd just stick to their individual tests and let people decide what they need. In absence of doing that, the entire photography community just kind of giggles at them.

- A


----------



## sebasan (Jan 13, 2017)

After 1dxII sensor has the same overall score to the d5 I only check that site to see some charts, but always having in mind their absolutely biased opinion.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 14, 2017)

A Nikon body, a Zeiss Otus and a DXO scoring system walk in to a bar... Yes, it's a bad joke.


----------



## slclick (Jan 14, 2017)

StudentOfLight said:


> A Nikon body, a Zeiss Otus and a DXO scoring system walk in to a bar... Yes, it's a bad joke.



Actually, one of the better posts around here in a long time


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> For a long time, identical 3rd party lenses would have the Nikon 36 MP crush the Canon 22 MP solely for resolution reasons, and they would declare the lens brilliant or disappointing solely on the number of pixels sitting behind the lens.
> 
> Then the 5DS R came out and they lost their favorite leg to stand on. These Otuses and Arts on the 50 MP canvas yet Nikon magically still wins on overall score. They appear (and I cannot confirm) to have 'tuned' their unpublished overall score calculation to disproportionately reward Nikon for vignetting scores. I can't explain it otherwise.



I think the correct answer is that the lens scores include sensor dynamic range figures.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 14, 2017)

Wouldn't vignetting look worse for no other reason than the 5Ds R's higher resolution?


----------



## benique (Jan 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> They appear (and I cannot confirm) to have 'tuned' their unpublished overall score calculation to disproportionately reward Nikon for vignetting scores. I can't explain it otherwise.



Could that have something to do with the different distances between the lens and body and the slightly bigger sensor size of the Canon 5DS R?


----------



## docsmith (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, it is next to impossible to correct 0.2 to 0.5 stops of vignetting in post.....

Oh wait..... ??? :


----------



## Eldar (Jan 14, 2017)

Can someone explain to me how/why the vignetting can be different on a Canon mount and a Nikon mount? I am far from an expert on how they design these lenses, but all optical elements are the same, distance to sensor is the same ... ???


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 14, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Can someone explain to me how/why the vignetting can be different on a Canon mount and a Nikon mount? I am far from an expert on how they design these lenses, but all optical elements are the same, distance to sensor is the same ... ???



I thought it had something to do with the flange focal distance (which is 2.5mm longer than EF mount). I'm really only guessing here, but I think this means the light waves coming through the lens don't need to be bent as strong as with the EF mount, thus less vignette...

But this is really only an educated guess so please someone correct me if wrong (Neuro? )

-Sebastian

*Edit:* IIRC, this is an even bigger problems with the FF mirrorless cameras, due to a really short flange distance


----------



## scyrene (Jan 14, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Can someone explain to me how/why the vignetting can be different on a Canon mount and a Nikon mount? I am far from an expert on how they design these lenses, but all optical elements are the same, distance to sensor is the same ... ???



I seem to recall someone mentioning it was to do with the sensor microlenses maybe?


----------



## reef58 (Jan 14, 2017)

I browsed their site one time and saw (if I recall correctly but it is close) a mirrorless camera from Sony I believe was rated better as a sports or wildlife camera than the 1dx2. That one I did not quite understand.


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2017)

StudentOfLight said:


> A Nikon body, a Zeiss Otus and a DXO scoring system walk in to a bar... Yes, it's a bad joke.



;D ;D ;D I love this post.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 14, 2017)

scyrene said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain to me how/why the vignetting can be different on a Canon mount and a Nikon mount? I am far from an expert on how they design these lenses, but all optical elements are the same, distance to sensor is the same ... ???
> ...



I believe Neuro clarified that some time ago, something to do with the sensor stack and choices Canon made that Nikon didn't. 

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 16, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > For a long time, identical 3rd party lenses would have the Nikon 36 MP crush the Canon 22 MP solely for resolution reasons, and they would declare the lens brilliant or disappointing solely on the number of pixels sitting behind the lens.
> ...



from: https://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/DxOMark-Score/DxOMark-Score-design



> *DxOMark Score design*
> We considered the following requirements when designing DxOMark Score:
> [snip]
> 
> growing linearly with the sensor dynamic range, measured in f-stops, for a perfect optic.



I don't expect the 1/2-stop vignette delta is throwing the composite number as much as the 2.4-stop arithmetically-determined DR delta is.


----------



## dcren123 (Jan 17, 2017)

StudentOfLight said:


> A Nikon body, a Zeiss Otus and a DXO scoring system walk in to a bar... Yes, it's a bad joke.



They walk into a bar so hard they knocked their heads and fell down. Everyone proceeded to point at them in disbelief saying wtf, gaining them many points.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 17, 2017)

Overlooked in the midst of all of this DXO folly is how well the Tamron performed. People (and myself) were shocked at how well it did in comparison with the new Sigma 85 ART in my tests. I got accused of any number of things by Sigma loyalists because of it. 

The Sigma is sharper, to be sure, but not by much. It's main advantage is from f/1.4 (obviously) to f/2.8. The Tamron is actually the sharper, more contrasty lens stopped down, and with far less CA. I felt like the Sigma was the more nuanced performer in the studio (it handled light transitions with more aplomb), but the Tamron 85 is a surprisingly good lens. Some people write it off because it is "only" f/1.8, but that's a mistake. In many ways I think it is the most versatile and balanced of the 85 options available, though the 85L II has the most special rendering and the 85 ART is the best studio lens. And the Otus 85 is simply incredible. I'd love to own it - if only Canon's better bodies were more MF friendly. I don't enjoy focus via Live View. 

I like using MF glass on the 6D with an EG-S matte screen, but I miss the higher resolution of the 5DIV or 5DsR.


----------

